# Sandbags?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys with winter approaching here in Chicago I am really concerned about driving my car. I don't have the funds to get winter tires so I was curious is it possible to just put sandbags on the rears and be okay driving it? I don't know if driving on low gears also help but any of you winter goat drivers please assist!

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Any kind of weight you add to the trunk will aid you. You can break open sand bags to use as traction in icy situations. You may want to look into chains or cables to put on your tires when navigating through snow. If you have the OEM 17" tires they are an all season tire so you'll get some benefit out of the tread design. If you are using the 18" OEM's, they are not for foul winter driving so expect complications. 

Once upon a time while many of you guys were teething, rear wheel drive cars were common place and all kinds of tricks were employed to get through snow. 

Keep a shovel in your trunk, rock salt, sand bags or cinder blocks, and invest in a set of tire chains or cables. There are other items you can purchase to use in a stuck situation to get you going.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

arty:I am in Aurora IL. I drive a 15 year old jeep in the winter. the Goat sucks on anything except 80 degree days.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would not use sand or salt, any of those can break open and start rusting the trunk out by holding in moisture. If you do use them, be sure they are in a container that will keep them in check and not let them leak out into the trunk.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I would not use sand or salt, any of those can break open and start rusting the trunk out by holding in moisture. If you do use them, be sure they are in a container that will keep them in check and not let them leak out into the trunk.


I wouldn't just dump it in the trunk. I'd be using a sealed container too or a large enough Rubbermaid type container to lay the bags in so if they break or leak it would be contained. :rofl:


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks guys seems like sandbags doesnt help much huh


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> thanks guys seems like sandbags doesnt help much huh


No not really.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> thanks guys seems like sandbags doesnt help much huh


Snow Tires are about the same price as the deductible for your insurance. The GTO will go better with 4 snow tires on it than it will with 4 sand bags in the back. 

I'd still put a couple sand bags with the snow tires in Pittsburgh where I grew up. For Chicago, it's mostly flat. I'd just run with the snows unless tey were predicting a bunch of snow.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> thanks guys seems like sandbags doesnt help much huh


It's a double edged sword. Yes it gives you a bit more traction with the added weight, but then that added weight is just that much more you have to overcome if it gets away from you in a slide.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

any suggestions for cheap snow tires that would do?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> any suggestions for cheap snow tires that would do?


Try recaps? I don't know how available they are anymore but way back when, that's what I used.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was under the impression recaps were no longer used for passenger cars.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I was under the impression recaps were no longer used for passenger cars.


That could be. Its been 30+ years since I used em. Worth a check though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That could be. Its been 30+ years since I used em. Worth a check though.


You showing your age *JUDGE*.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

With age comes wisdom. THAT I am still seeking. :lol:


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I got some sandbags from home depot and placed them back in rear, adds about 200 lbs extra back there so I hpe that helps a little while saving up for some tires.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> any suggestions for cheap snow tires that would do?


The Tire Rack has Blizzack WS50's for 98.50 per tire in a 245/45/17. I'd put 4 on, but with it being a rear wheel drive you'll still be ok with 2 on the back. It will compromise your handling in both snow and dry.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> It will compromise your handling in both snow and dry.


And your rear springs won't be sagged come spring time.... Or, you could stud your tires with sheet metal screws... lol.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Try recaps? I don't know how available they are anymore but way back when, that's what I used.


I don't think I've ever seen a recap radial tire for cars. I believe they went the same direction as the belted tire recaps of yesteryear. And yes, bringing up recaps does date you. At least you didn't suggest studded tires. Remember when they were popular and legal ?? Ooooppppssss, now I did it......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a recap radial tire for cars. I believe they went the same direction as the belted tire recaps of yesteryear. And yes, bringing up recaps does date you. At least you didn't suggest studded tires. Remember when they were popular and legal ?? Ooooppppssss, now I did it......


Studded tires only offer help in icy conditions on snow they don't afford any more traction than snow tires. I vividly remember the clicking of studded tires. Penn Dot's nightmare. Back in the 70's recaps were popular and Cheap. That's all I could afford then.
Yea I'm olddddddddd LOL..... Old enough to know better to young to care.:willy::willy:


----------



## ybother (Feb 14, 2007)

I used salt here in Cleveland, Ohio. I figured it did two thing one help the GTO and I can use it for the driveway went it got bad. Just a suggestion


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> Hey guys with winter approaching here in Chicago I am really concerned about driving my car. I don't have the funds to get winter tires so I was curious is it possible to just put sandbags on the rears and be okay driving it? I don't know if driving on low gears also help but any of you winter goat drivers please assist!
> 
> Thanks!


If money is tight, you can check around some of the shops that sell used tires. You may get a good deal on 2 winter rear tires.

If you put weight in your trunk
Don't use sand or any other item that comes in a porous bag. It can make a mess in your trunk.

Get a few 50 pound bags of crushed stone or rocks. They come in a very heavy plastic bags . After the winter you can just take the bags out and leave them anywhere and reuse them next year.


----------



## leeanator (Sep 7, 2008)

The crushed rock may not be a bad idea...if you get rocks which are the size of a penny (example) you can also use it for traction. But I would seriously consider some good..winter tires...cheap insurance. You'll just end up being one of those people stuck or creating accidents without them. Better yet if it is really snowy, I would take the bus and avoid an accident...drive only when the roads are clear.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been drivin my poor goat in the snow.... the back up cars are kinda out of commission at the moment..

Without any weight in the trunk, I discovered it was impossible to drive that thing in any kind of snow. There was a very mild incline maybe a 3" grade over a few hundred feet, and that poor car couldn't do it without a running start. At this time though my tires were almost bald... 

I threw the extra set of summer tires I had on there and put 200lb of kitty litter in the trunk and now it does alright, with a little finesse when it's slick out. It actually motored through some snow that a 4x4 got caught in at one point in my alley.. not proud of driving it through that stuff, but it can do it.

The kitty litter also doubles for traction in case u get stuck. Dig yourself out and dumb litter under the tires. Walmart had it for around $2.50 for a 25lb bag. I drove my old grand prix out of a monster snow bank by using a whole bag of litter for traction, lol


----------

